# New member...X300 question



## AxMan (Jun 24, 2008)

I am planning to pickup an X300 soon and I was wondering if mulching is something I should consider. The land I mow is kind of rough, not very level with lots slopes. I mowed it for years with a Craftsman GT side discharge deck but it would be nice (if it makes sense) to mulch the grass. Is mulching more for lawn type applications or could I use it to mow the rougher, more pasture like land? Thanks to all.


----------



## jd318_mazz (Sep 16, 2003)

AxMan - Sounds like mulching would not be your best choice. If you do mulch, it requires more frequent mowing. And "rougher pasture like land" if it's like mine, mulching would be a real pain as opposed to regular mowing. If your property is hilly, have you considered the X500 series? My property is pretty much all sloped, and the JD dealer recommended an X520 or X540. The locking differential is a real plus. Also, the X300 series transmissions are not serviceable, which may or may not be a concern. - Dave


----------



## jambsi (Jul 3, 2008)

*Mulch deck - NOT*

If you get a standard deck you can go in any direction; side discharge as is or put a mulch kit (plug) & mulch.

There is a dedicated mulching deck but it doesn't mulch as well as a standard deck. I know, you're thinking - NO, how can that be?

I ordered the X300 42M - the dedicated mulching deck version because I always mulch. It sucks. The JD mechanic has test cut my 42M and says the standard deck with mulch kit does a far better job of mulching. Go figure.


----------

